# 90 max



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Here is some pics of my 90 max. Hope y'all like. It has suspension upgrades from Blehmco (Matt93SE)


















































Just ordered new plates today, hoping to get "BAD TUDE". Wisconsin is behind the times and can't tell me if it already taken.


----------



## 04se-r (Jun 8, 2006)

that is pretty sweet man. i like the color scheme.


----------



## blue_specv (Jul 7, 2006)

i love it . the only thing i would not have is the GT-R emblem ... its alittle rice to me.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments. I get the GTR badge thing a lot from purists. But you have to understand my plan for the car. It is a "what if Nissan extended the GTR option to other cars in the line up" idea. My plan is to improve handling and performance enough to respect the GTR and still keep it looking like it could have been a "from the factory" option, no wild body kits, vg engine, just subtle changes that may have been what Nissan would have done (grill, headlights, maybe r33 taillights)....

Besides the GTR badges are dead sexy.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice Maxima!


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Went to a show today and took home first place in my class, compact w/ 5 or more modifications.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

nice car dude, but the badge's shouldn't be there.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

nice car, but the badges have to go.


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

Sweet lookin' ride:thumbup: 
Thank you for no gay rear wing:kiss:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

gtr badges have to go


----------

